# Lincoln Co. 2 slots open



## TMeek (Aug 18, 2016)

1,100 acres in Lincoln County, $800. 2 memberships available.  Abundant deer and turkey.  Features pine, select cut, young and mature pine, hardwood draws, power lines, creeks.  16 members total.  Camp with power, water, shed.  Outside the ears and eight point or better, three doe max.   Guest policy.  Mainly weekenders. Not interested in members who “live” at camp all season.  Each member gets a primary spot.  $800.   PM me for information.


----------



## TMeek (Aug 29, 2016)

Ttt


----------

